# Any other poodles in Susan garrett's Recallers 5.0???



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I've done Recallers twice, as well as a few other SG courses. You'll enjoy it! Even if you don't specifically "need" to work on your recall, you will benefit from absorbing the whole training philosophy that she promotes. 

Good luck and have fun training with joy!

--Q


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

*Standard Poodle and in Recallers 5.0*

Hi there,

A friend signed me up for Recallers 5.0 (a very good friend, indeed!). I haven't been active in the comments (I find them klunky and hard to navigate), and as a freelance editor, I've been, thankfully, very busy. But if you'd like to "follow" me, just in case I do comment on something, my screen name is "Marguerite" and I'm from Gettysburg.

I am trying to stay up with the different games and think that the Reinforcement Zone and It's Yer Choice are going to do all three dogs (one poodle, two rat terriers) a lot of good. My older Rattie is working on CDSP Utility and I think with some of the training concepts, we might actually start to Q.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I know I have posted this before, so please feel free to ignore it if you've seen it, but the mention of the RZ game caught my eye.

Here's a one-minute video of Sugarfoot doing heelwork. 

I have never taught Sugarfoot heelwork. He has only played the RZ game.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2X0ehBARJw&list=UUFN3sViqSV8W9HMb6uuQn6g&index=2

Is this polished enough for the Obedience ring? Well, it's a start. In fact, I think it's pretty darn good for off-leash heeling! And it definitely displays the power of the RZ game!

--Q


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

mvhplank said:


> Hi there,
> 
> A friend signed me up for Recallers 5.0 (a very good friend, indeed!). I haven't been active in the comments (I find them klunky and hard to navigate), and as a freelance editor, I've been, thankfully, very busy. But if you'd like to "follow" me, just in case I do comment on something, my screen name is "Marguerite" and I'm from Gettysburg.
> 
> I am trying to stay up with the different games and think that the Reinforcement Zone and It's Yer Choice are going to do all three dogs (one poodle, two rat terriers) a lot of good. My older Rattie is working on CDSP Utility and I think with some of the training concepts, we might actually start to Q.


My screen name is ItzaClip. I am familiar with the games having taught a variation of them for last 10 years. I love seeing the difference in this dog vs my old dog that was learning these games at much older age. It paid off yet again at agility jumpers seminar we took today. For only 14 months old we were far ahead in our focus work, drive and general obedience .. All thanks to my good trainer friend Lynda Caughlin. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks, ItzaClip. I'm hoping to see some improvement in my poodle boy. He's an intact male and is always following his nose around, even at 2 and a half.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

I wanted to join the course, but couldn't quite justify the cost on top of the agility courses I already pay to attend in person. I'd be pleased to hear whether you feel the course was good value when you're finished, though, and how the online format worked for you.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

I would not have enrolled at all if someone else hadn't paid my way. I thought the price was astonishing (and now they're trying to up-sell people into a higher level).


----------



## Spoos+Ponies (Mar 26, 2014)

I hadn't seen this thread before. I had been signed up for notice when the next recallers was going to happen, and now they've got a free partial program that just started called 'freecallers' for the core training. I've joined up and am already really enjoying it - I believe you could still sign up for it if interested. 

Another great video, Quossum. We can definitely use some improvement on our heeling - good to know this may help that also.

I was planning on signing up for further 'recallers' beyond the free stuff. How much is a lot? I don't actually see a price anywhere.

If you're interested brilliantrecalls.com may work, or you may have to go to her web-site - I think it's susangarrett.com, but if not google should help you.

Itzaclip, wondering if you enjoyed it and continued with it?


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Spoos+Ponies said:


> I hadn't seen this thread before. I had been signed up for notice when the next recallers was going to happen, and now they've got a free partial program that just started called 'freecallers' for the core training. I've joined up and am already really enjoying it - I believe you could still sign up for it if interested.
> 
> Another great video, Quossum. We can definitely use some improvement on our heeling - good to know this may help that also.
> 
> ...


The price last year was about $400 CDN which is way cheaper to you Americans. I actually didn't expect to get as much out of it as I did. We started July last time and had daily video releases plus instructions and FAQ every weekday for two months. The website was accessible till Jan, so you could go slower if needed. Plus you could download and save all the free books, note takers, etc and they send you a DVD with all the videos on it at the end. 
I already had well behaved dogs with good recalls. Now they are awesome and I'm thinking of doing it again since I really looked forward to the games every morning!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I thinks she's amazing. I'm still working on her guidance from her book, Ruff Love, with my "Peter Pan". Need to put that on my list.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh and I guess if you've done the course before you get special offer of about $200. But this time they have added 40+ new games and it runs the whole year instead of fast paced 2 months...


----------



## Jasper Rules (Jul 12, 2015)

I was looking at brilliantrecalls.com and was wondering if it is free to sign up for that one in order to have full access to the exercises they mentioned?


----------



## Spoos+Ponies (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm just in the middle of the intro thing, but I think it's just 4 days for free that you can sign up for - just about to get the fourth day. I believe after that is the option to join for the full-meal-deal. I just ordered 'crate games' as well, it's gotten so many good reviews on here.


----------



## Jasper Rules (Jul 12, 2015)

I signed up for the free part. It seems really well put together so far!


----------



## Spoos+Ponies (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm enjoying it. My young one, Magda, is keener. For the collar grab game now, I just hold my hand out and she walks up and puts her neck on my hand. They love the games.


----------



## knitwit (Jan 21, 2012)

I've signed up for Recallers. Riley and I are already having a lot of fun and are looking forward to the next year. It's already making a big difference in our relationship.


----------



## Spoos+Ponies (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm still on the fence. I was prepared for $400 cdn, and when I went to sign up it was $499. I was about to press pay when I noticed it's now in us $ which makes it $600 cdn. Hmm. I'm a little ticked off now - she lives in Ontario, why is it in us$? Hmm.


----------



## Jasper Rules (Jul 12, 2015)

I considered signing up for the full Recallers course as well, but I don't think I am going to. Did anyone attend the live workshop/seminar on Friday night that she held? I found it really informative! 

Maybe if I do another online dog course it would be the Fenzi Dog Academy. Those are about $90 at the Bronze level and they tailor courses towards rally and obedience which would help Jasper and I in our training for that.


----------



## knitwit (Jan 21, 2012)

I watched Friday's webinar and thought it was great. The WOW game was awesome. I've done a couple of the Fenzi academy classes and will do more in the future as there is a wealth of information and techniques crammed into them. I am currently waiting for Book 3 to be shipped. Recallers and Denise's books will keep me busy for some time. I'm really trying to focus on building a better relationship with Riley, so Recallers and Denise's books seem to be a better fit for us at this point.


----------



## Jasper Rules (Jul 12, 2015)

Are there any Fenzi classes that you would recommend?


----------



## Spoos+Ponies (Mar 26, 2014)

I'd never heard of the Fenzi Dog Academy before. I looked it up, and it does look really interesting. I did sign up for Recallers, so maybe afterward. The scentwork classes look interesting. Here we go : )


----------



## Jasper Rules (Jul 12, 2015)

Dog classes can be very addicting haha!


----------



## knitwit (Jan 21, 2012)

Fenzi classes I'd recommend would be Heeling Games and Relationship Building Through Play. The Obedience Skillbuilding series is one I'd like to take at some point, and Denise has a new one called Engagement that she's offering in the new semester that looks really good. There are a lot of options at FDSA, so it just depends on what what you're looking to work on.


----------

